# wich books should i buy



## rochie (Apr 22, 2008)

i'm gonna order some books next week.
i'm thinking of getting samurai by saburo sakai, stuka pilot hans ulrich and the blond knight of germany eric hartmann.
what do you guys think of these titles and do you have any suggestions of other books i should look out for ?
i was also considering wing commander johnnie johnson and to fly and fight bud anderson

sorry for the typo in the thread title


----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2008)

"The Blond Knight" was one of my favorite growing up. If I remember it was a pretty good read. For me "Stuka Pilot" was a little difficult - but thats just me.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 22, 2008)

"Fighter General" The Life of Adolf Galland is pretty good.

TO


----------



## rochie (Apr 22, 2008)

what about the first and the last adolf galland i forgot about that one earlier


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 22, 2008)

rochie said:


> what about the first and the last adolf galland i forgot about that one earlier



I was gonna mention that, also; I've got _The Blond Knight of Germany_, definitely one of the better WWII books out there. I've got _The First And The Last_, also, but I actually haven't read it yet. Another good book I've got on my bookshelf is _The Luftwaffe War Diaries: The German Air Force in World War II_ , by Cajus Bekker.


----------



## pbfoot (Apr 22, 2008)

My favourite WW2 book about flying is called Terror in the Starboard Seat by Dave Macintosh its about intruders and mixed with the tragedy is the horror but it's not at all lacking humour .


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Depends on how you wanna spend.....To Fly And Fight by Bud Anderson, is a good buy I have that one myself and the Hartmann book and a similar one about Marseille.....
A must have book, if you can find and afford it is, JV44 The Galland Circus by Robert Fortsyth....

My mistake....these two is it that I have on Hartmann and Marseille....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll second Fighter General. Another great book is I could never be so Lucky Again by General James "Jimmy Doolittle". Long book, but very interesting.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Apr 22, 2008)

rochie, did you want to stick with the air war? If not - and your tastes go this way - I would recommend "The Miracle of Dunkirk" by Walter Lord, who also wrote "A Night to Remember" about the Titantic. I couldn't put it down!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2008)

Like us with the "Get Lucky" thread then, eh?


----------



## A4K (Apr 23, 2008)

Agreed, Lucky!

And Rochie, 'Enemy Coast ahead' by Wing Commander Guy Gibson is an intersting read. He was requested to write it as a kind of moral booster for the RAF aircrews, and covers all his experiences, including the dams raid (with names and details being changed or 'generally described', this being 1944). The book in this form was published for the general public after the war, Gibson being killed in '44 while flying Mosquitos.


----------



## FalkeEins (Apr 23, 2008)

..contact me if you'd like a very reasonably priced copy of these two very nice books...


----------



## seesul (Apr 23, 2008)

FalkeEins said:


> ..contact me if you'd like a very reasonably priced copy of these two very nice books...



Yep...this is what I call MUST READ!
Hi Neil, nice to see you here...are you going to visit Duxford´s FL this year? If so, I could be your customer as I´ll be there...


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 23, 2008)

Absolutely agree with seesul, fantastic books!!


----------



## rochie (Apr 23, 2008)

all great suggestions guys will probably end up getting through them all.
gonna try and get a couple of books a month starting with titles about ww2 pilots, aircraft and their battles etc hopefully i'll build up my knowlage on my this my favorite subject


----------

